# To what Denomination do you belong? (LOOK BEFORE YOU CLICK)



## Romans922 (Mar 19, 2009)

What denomination do you belong to?

OPC (Orthodox Presbyterian Church)
PCA (Presbyterian Church in America)
ARP (Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church)
EPC (Evangelical Presbyterian Church)
PCUSA (Presbyterian Church United States of America)
RCUS (Reformed Church United States)
URCNA (United Reformed Church North America)
FRCNA (Free Reformed Church North America)
URC (United Reformed Church)
CRC (Christian Reformed Church)
RCA (Reformed Church United States)
BPC (Bible Presbyterian Church)
OCRC (Orthodox Christian Reformed Church)
COS (Church of Scotland)
FCS (Free Church of Scotland)
FCSC (Free Church of Scotland continuing)
RPCUS (Reformed Presbyterian Church United States)
RPCNA (Reformed Presbyterian Church North America)
RPCGA (Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly)
ARBCA (Association of Reformed Baptist Church America)
SBC (Southern Baptist Convention)
CCCC (Conservative Congregational Christian Conference)
CBA (Conservative Baptist Association)
PRC (Presbyterian Reformed Church)
Other (DONT CLICK UNLESS YOU CHECK THE LIST AGAIN!)


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll take hundreds, please. 

J/K - URCNA


----------



## turmeric (Mar 19, 2009)

Pca


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, it's a poll, don't post so quickly. It takes awhile to put in 25 options.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.

As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 19, 2009)

I belong to the Only Perfect Church...OPC!


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 19, 2009)

Sovereign Grace Ministries


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.
> 
> As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.



Like all the ones w/ C? Wait, that would leave ARP against the world. OK, how about all the ones with P? Or, all denominations w/ more than 3 letters in their acronym must merge into a denomination with only 3 letters.


----------



## matt01 (Mar 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.



What is wrong with a little redundancy, and division? 

I am a member of a church that belongs to ARBCA, but it is not a denomination.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I belong to the Only Perfect Church...OPC!



That's ok -- I'm *A* *R*eal *P*resbyterian (ARP).


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > I belong to the Only Perfect Church...OPC!
> ...



I don't have any URC acronymical jokes. Wish I did.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 19, 2009)

Why is the there an URC _*and*_ URCNA option?

There is an URC in the UK, a apostate merger of former liberal denominations.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> I don't have any URC acronymical jokes. Wish I did.



How about:

The *U*niversally *R*enowned *C*hurch

The *U*ncommonly *R*esponsible *C*hurch

*U*ncannily *R*eformed *C*hristians

*U*ncharacteristically *R*eserved *C*alvinists

(I can do this all day...)


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 19, 2009)

I am a *R*eformed *E*vangelical *B*aptist *E*njoying *L*ife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 19, 2009)

So far mine is the best...sorry guys!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.



With their diverse understanding of confessional subscription and lack of uniformity in worship, it is amazing groups like the PCA and OPC continue as denominations. What is the function of a denomination when a family moving from one city to another may not find a congregation of the same affiliation teaching and worshipping by the recognizable forms of the one from which they are coming? For there to be unity, there must be a common confession, understanding of subscription, ordination vows, and discipline. It is not just a matter of merging organizational structures and denominational bureaucracies.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 19, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I am a *R*eformed *E*vangelical *B*aptist *E*njoying *L*ife.



Hmm... Since we're getting personal...

I'm a *J*oyfully *E*xhuberant *R*ambunctious *K*idder.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 19, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I am a *R*eformed *E*vangelical *B*aptist *E*njoying *L*ife.



Have you no ambition man?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 19, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.
> ...



True. But who says I was specifically referencing those two denominations? I'd ardently disagree that for churches to have unity that they must be virtual carbon copies of one another.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 19, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I am a *R*eformed *E*vangelical *B*aptist *E*njoying *L*ife.
> ...





My ambitions are purely narcissistic.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

I could say I'm an *O*bnoxious *L*iberal *D*evotee to *M*edieval *A*rminian *N*uttiness, but who would want to hang around me then? 

Or I could just say I'm a member of the *W*h*IG* party...


----------



## lynnie (Mar 19, 2009)

I laughed at that line somebody had recently with *P*ipes, *C*igars, and *A*lcohol. I think it got changed to Pipes, Caffeine, and Alcohol.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I could say I'm an *O*bnoxious *L*iberal *D*evotee to *M*edieval *A*rminian *N*uttiness, but who would want to hang around me then?
> 
> Or I could just say I'm a member of the *W*h*IG* party...



Bill and I would.  You and SL are welcome over anytime.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 19, 2009)

The Canadian Reformed churches weren't on the list. That'd be me (and I think there may be one or two others on the PB).


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

sjonee said:


> So far mine is the best...sorry guys!



This coming from an *O*rnery *P*ersnickety *C*alvinist...


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 19, 2009)

Lutheran !!!!


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 19, 2009)

*U*nruly *R*eformed *C*urmudgeons


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

PC(USA)--Politically Correct on the Unitarian Side of Atheism!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

*P*retty *C*lose to *U*niting with *S*abellians and *A*rians.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 19, 2009)

ARP

Currently attending a CRCNA.

Once retired and back in my hometown will probably be attending a REC.


----------



## Clay7926 (Mar 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.
> 
> As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.



I agree with you. 

My wife and I receive the OPC's bi-monthly magazine, and a few months ago there was an awesome story about an OPC church plant that worshipped with a local PCA church. Because the folks all loved each other and the LORD so much, the PCA church ended up moving over to the OPC, and the OPC mission was dissolved and merged with the former-PCA/now OPC church. 

I'm not arguing for an OPC/PCA merger (as other folks have done here and elsewhere), but in a situation where you have 2 really solid Reformed churches in one area that agree on the same issues, wouldn't their resources be better served together than apart? If anything, it would help with consistency.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.
> 
> As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.



NAPARC is a step in this direction I hope.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I am a *R*eformed *E*vangelical *B*aptist *E*njoying *L*ife.
> ...



That was great...I'll have to borrow it sometime.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 19, 2009)

Clay7926 said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.
> ...



You can find the article here 

LINK FIXED:
http://www.opc.org/nh.html?article_id=567


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 19, 2009)

WPCUS needs to be on list! It is alive still!


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 19, 2009)

Clay7926 said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.
> ...


 
A Reformed Dream


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 19, 2009)

I voted URC, but I think I meant URCNA (I'm not a British liberal, I"m a Dutch conservative!)


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 19, 2009)

Am I the only FIRE member?


----------



## DonP (Mar 19, 2009)

Theoretical said:


> Clay7926 said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



I would agree if they did agree but they don't agree and that is why they are separate. In fact they won't agree on what they should agree about to agree, so they could merge. They differ on that too. 

In fact the OPC often claims to hold to the WC closer and they don't even allow exceptions, so instead they are loose subscriptionists and just let people have their exceptions and not record them or discipline them whereas the PCA say they are strict or full subscriptionists but you can take an exception, but at least they record them and are supposed to make sure that you don't teach it and don't hold to any others. 

But discipline is so weak in the churches, we all want to be nice to each other and I think that is actually what causes division. 

If we mandated total and strict subscription to a confession then we could all unite and submit to the Presbytery as we should instead of being independent and thinking we are smarter than the manifold wisdom of the presbytery. And we would have unity!! 
Which might be more valuable than the freedom to have some distinctive deviating from the Newly Agreed Upon Confession. 
But I think the ministers and elders are still humble enough to know they are not smart enough to go changing to WC much, but we think we are smart enough to disagree. 

If they went to amend it to accommodate most exceptions, I guess they feel they wouldn't have much of a reformed confession left.
So its better to just hang the paper on the wall and agree to disagree about it. Maybe hoping one day we will all agree with it again?? 
Very Strange. 

We don't even agree on the Sum of Saving Knowledge ( what the gospel is, what that minimal amount of doctrine is that one must profess to believe to actually be recognized as having been born again, having a credible profession of faith). 
Nor agree on our understanding of the Covenant, so we are so far from knowing or agreeing on the essentials of the faith we just let these things be session controlled and don't bother to unite. 

And then we have new ideas springing up like  paedo communion as if Covenant Baptism wasn't enough for the kids, and all the while our lives are lives with such minimal sanctification we hardly have anyone in the world hating us or persecuting us. 

But Cheer up. I think its coming. God maybe going to prune or purify His church a bit because we have been so slack and not even spoken up enough to stop a 1% minority from taking God out of our schools an govt. 

Remember the Constitution was to prevent the govt from interfering with the church. The church was always supposed to interfere with the govt. by telling them to obey and uphold God's law as individual people and as governors. The separation of church and state concept is un-Biblical and un-Constitutional. 

Well there I have done my duty for church unity and political activism, so I can go back and read about the Reformers who sought unity through arguing in the Assembly and told the King to make sure he took a couple days off from his wars to make provision for safe travel for ministers to attend a General Assembly. 
Boy, just thought of how messed up we are. We are so weak in the way we deal with our governors, we totally misunderstood and thought those foolish puritans were putting themselves under the thumb of the King and we removed that section from our American Version of the WC. But we were so wrong. They commanded him to make sure there was a time of peace for them to travel and do their work, but in submission to their King, they let him call the day he could make peace, stop any wars or take a break and assure their safe travel. 

We've come along way Baby!! But I think in the wrong direction. 
In His service,


----------



## Honor (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm ARBCA or....
*A*
*R*eally
*B*iblically
*C*entered
*A*rminian



LOL... I thought it was funny...


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> PC(USA)--Politically Correct on the Unitarian Side of Atheism!





That is not only funny, but fitting.


----------



## Curt (Mar 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.
> 
> As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.



I've been through that. Didn't like it.


----------



## Herald (Mar 19, 2009)

Independent and confessional Baptist church.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 19, 2009)

Other - Convocation of Anglicans in North America


----------



## ww (Mar 19, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.
> ...


----------



## HanleyBri (Mar 19, 2009)

*WPCUS is not on the list*

Westminster Presbyterian Church in the U.S. is indeed alive and well.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking at the poll results, we'd better gather our forces or else the PCA'ers will take over.

Fight the power! (no Tim, I didn't say fight the powder)

Theognome


----------



## baron (Mar 19, 2009)

I voted CBA though Baptist churches have no denomination. Every Baptist Church is independant. We will cooperate for evangelism, missions and some other things but are totaly free from one another. There is no legal hierarchy. With this said that is probably why Baptist seem so confused.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Fight the power! (no Tim, I didn't say fight the powder)



You'd better be glad you didn't.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 19, 2009)

As someone said some time back, all these denoms are the Reformed equivalent of christian zionists trying to rebuild the temple. When we finally use up all possible combinations of the letters A, B, C, E, F, O, P, R, S, & U the return is nigh!

It's all echatological, dontcha know, and therefore necessary.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't BELONG in my denomination, but we are a few conservatives holding out so that the lunatics don't take over the asylum. *A*merican *B*atlletheliberals *C*lub


----------



## MAV (Mar 20, 2009)

the definition of other for me is in my signature


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 20, 2009)

Baptist Ubion of Great Britain BUGB


----------



## Craig (Mar 20, 2009)

*P*utting
*C*hoke-holds on
*A*rminians


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 20, 2009)

*P*ersonifying
*C*hrist-like
*A*ttributes

-----Added 3/20/2009 at 04:02:10 EST-----

*P*urely
*C*alvinistic
*A*lliance

...Oh ya baby, look at him go!!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 20, 2009)

Other: None. Our church has no associations whatsoever. We host a bi-monthly preaching rally attended by folks from about 8 other local churches, but that's it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, I've looked up the UK's URC and if a mod will be so kind as to change me to URCNA, I would greatly appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## Marno (Mar 22, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.
> ...


----------



## Brian Withnell (Mar 25, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm ordained by a presbytery of the PCA.
> 
> As I look at this list, I see a bunch of denominations that are virtually identical. I think the Kingdom of Christ would be better served by at least some of these denominations merging.



There is some truth in that, but what I have found in the years I've been in both PCA and OPC is that while it may do well to have some merge, I certainly would want to see some pruned before merger.

There is a wide scope of what is considered pure in PCA and OPC churches, and while many of the churches I've seen I would call excellent, I also know some that I would call "broadly evangelical" (which I would take as a derogatory label in my present church). I haven't seen any that didn't at least state the Bible is God's inerrant Word, I have seen plenty that I would not consider reformed. There are some which I would not join unless there was no other choice.

One of the biggest problems I see with such broad scope is that someone who has moved has no idea of the beliefs of a church based on the denominational affiliation. I for one would think it good for the Kingdom if the PCA was more unified in belief (some have deaconesses and others do not).

I haven't had as much experience with OPC churches ... I would rather not ever have to leave my present church prior to transferring membership to the church of those whose work is done ... so I don't know as much about variation within my own present denomination. But I do know variation exists.


----------

